# tv (HDMI) mit pc (DVI) verbinden ..



## bitteumhilfe (11. September 2009)

hallo folgende sachen habe ich :


kabel = hmi auf dvi kabel 5m ( home theather )

g.karte = geforce 8800 gt ( dvi eingang )

tv = panasonic viera 42zoll ( plasma ) ( 2x hdmi eingänge )



so habe jetzt auf HDMI1 geschaltet , kabel ist natürlich angeschlossen .. aber wie genau kriege ich das jetzt zum laufen/wie genau stelle ich das ein ?! kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ? wäre sehr nett !


----------



## bitteumhilfe (11. September 2009)

keiner ?


----------



## Birdy84 (11. September 2009)

Das ist doch genau das gleiche als wenn du einen zweiten Monitor anschließt. Unter "Display" im nVidia Control Panel kannst du alles einstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2009)

wie ist das denn jetzt genau verkabelt? was genau ist "home theater" ? einfach nur dein PC? hast du nur den LCD dran, oder auch noch nen TFT? soll auch der ton mitübermittelt werden?


----------



## Batas (11. September 2009)

Aslo bei mir gehts mit meiner 8800GTS, anderes Kabel, aber der Plasma wird ähnlich sein unserer auch Panasonic Plasma 42".
Ich schließ es einfach mit dem Kabel an und veränder einfach die Auflösung bzw ich hab mir ein 2tes Profil angelegt extra für unseren Plasma und für meinen 22" TFT.


----------



## bitteumhilfe (11. September 2009)

also habe noch meinen bildschirm angeschlossen .. 19* tft

und ja der ton soll auch übermittelt werden ..

ich habe eben meinen pc neu gestartet und jetzt ist mein desktop hintergrundbild auf meinem TV zu sehen , aber leider ohne leiste und ohne datein also quasi nur ein leeres bild ..


----------



## bitteumhilfe (11. September 2009)

wenn ich jetzt nach rechts wegscrolle komme ich mit der maus auf meinen TV .. aber kann dorft keine videos abspielen .. gibt nen error ..


----------



## bitteumhilfe (11. September 2009)

keiner da der mir das erklären kann ?

wäre wirklich sehr dankbar !


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2009)

also, der LCD muss vermutlich noch in der nvidia-treibersteuerung als "primärer monitor" aktiviert werden im treibermenü, und evlt. musst du noch die auflösung anpassen. 

den ton kannst du nur übertragen, wenn du deine soundkarte bzw. den onboardsound mit der grafikkarte verindest, und zwar mit dem hoffentlich mitgelieferten kleinen kabel für SPDIF. und dann musst du unter windows noch SPDIF für die tonausgabe aktivieren.


----------



## bitteumhilfe (11. September 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, der LCD muss vermutlich noch in der nvidia-treibersteuerung als "primärer monitor" aktiviert werden im treibermenü, und evlt. musst du noch die auflösung anpassen.
> 
> den ton kannst du nur übertragen, wenn du deine soundkarte bzw. den onboardsound mit der grafikkarte verindest, und zwar mit dem hoffentlich mitgelieferten kleinen kabel für SPDIF. und dann musst du unter windows noch SPDIF für die tonausgabe aktivieren.



also es geht jetzt .. ich hatte das ja alles schon eingerichtet mit dem tv als 2ten bildschrim und der auflösung .. das problem war ( w. media player ) ging nicht .. habe einen anderen genommen vlc und jetzt geht es reibungslos .

und nein so ein kabel wurde nicht migeliefert  kann es sein das es auch so geht mit dem sound ? habe ja meine g.karte oben angegeben , evtl ein sache die durch konfi. zu beheben ist ?


----------



## bitteumhilfe (11. September 2009)

oh man wo kriege ich so ein passendes kabel her ? habe mich eben schnell mal umgeguckt .. scheint ja relativ günstig zu sein .

aber welches passt jetzt an meine grafikkarte ? ..


----------



## Birdy84 (13. September 2009)

Die 8800GT kann kein Audio übertragen, weil sie es nicht kann. Sound musst du ganz normal von deiner Soundkarte nutzen.


----------

